# ⚽ 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 English Play Offs - Team News ⚽ 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿



## FTN (May 13, 2022)

*Luton Town v Huddersfield Town. Play Off 1/2 Final (1)*

Luton Town: Adebayo (17 goals) close to a return. Mpanzu out for the rest of the season.

Huddersfield Town: Pearson, Thomas & O'Brien out recently & remain doubtful. O'Brien in with the best chance of being involved.



Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------



## FTN (May 16, 2022)

*Huddersfield Town v Luton Town. Play Off 1/2 Final (2)*

Huddersfield Town: Pearson remains a doubt having missed the first leg. O'Brien made the game as predicted and starts again. Turton also doubtful.

Luton Town: Mpanzu out. Adebayo wasn't risked in the first leg and is still doubtful. Onyedinma & Muskwe both doubts.


Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------



## FTN (May 17, 2022)

*Nottingham Forest v Sheffield United. Play Off 1/2 Final (2)*

Nottingham Forest: Grabban missed the last 5 and remains sidelined. Lowe also out having been absent since mid-March.

Sheffield United: Captain Billy Sharp could feature having missed the last 3 games. Bogle still out as are Brewster, McGoldrick & McBurnie


Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------



## oliverdann (May 17, 2022)

FTN said:


> *Luton Town v Huddersfield Town. Play Off 1/2 Final (1)*
> 
> Luton Town: Adebayo (17 goals) close to a return. Mpanzu out for the rest of the season.
> 
> ...


----------



## FTN (May 18, 2022)

*Northampton Town v Mansfield Town. Play Off 1/2 Final (2)*

Northampton Town: Liam Roberts available after ban. Appere & Eppiah doubts. McGowan also highly doubtful due to ligament injury.  Lewis out.

Mansfield Town: Doubts over Maris, Longstaff & Quinn. McLaughlin also a doubt, although has said he is ready to play.


Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------



## FTN (May 19, 2022)

*Port Vale vs Swindon Town. League 2 Play Off 1/2 Final (2)*

Port Vale: Jamie Proctor looks set to start despite not being fully fit. Conlon, Walker & Hussey out.

Swindon Town: Hunt & Lyden out. No new injury concerns.


Click here for our Discounted Account Offer. Access previews and analysis on up to 5 tournaments for 30 days.


----------

